# Mosconi digital goodness? Or honey they shrank my amp...



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

After my 4 channel bit the dust I needed a replacement. Didn't really want another ppi so I decided to go with two 2 channels one for tweeter duty and one for my mids. I saw Mosconis pico 2 and thought I would do 3 with 2 bridged for my mids... But they are pricey so I went with 1 for my tweeters which since my l1se's are toast I'm using l1v2's now... 
The box 









Inside 









The amp









Input and output

















Haven't got it hooked up... Will post my thoughts when I do


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Dang, that is small! What kind of power does it output?


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

80 x 2 into 4 ohms 
200 x 1 bridged into 4 ohms...


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very interesting. What is the eta for install.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Very impressive package, beats biketronics in size but not power.
What is street price for it?


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Plan on getting it installed this weekend... 
Street price is 399


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Love to know your thoughts after installing and listening. I am so confused what way to go with my current project. Going with 6 of these has been a thought.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

This would be great for stealth installs.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

1996blackmax said:


> This would be great for stealth installs.


It would unless you need 5 of them or more.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> It would unless you need 5 of them or more.


Even with 8...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/218201-pico-2015-wrx-not-exactly-simple-mosconi-audio-frog.html


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Even with 8...
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/218201-pico-2015-wrx-not-exactly-simple-mosconi-audio-frog.html


Nice!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Even with 8...
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/218201-pico-2015-wrx-not-exactly-simple-mosconi-audio-frog.html


I`ve seen that. IMHO it was an exercise in "why not".
I admire quality craftsmanship SIS as usually achieved. 
400x8=3200 bucks for amplification alone- sure you can but why?
I can make same 16 channels for half that and twice the power and in one enclosure about same in volume as combined 8 picos.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I`ve seen that. IMHO it was an exercise in "why not".
> I admire quality craftsmanship SIS as usually achieved.
> 400x8=3200 bucks for amplification alone- sure you can but why?
> I can make same 16 channels for half that and twice the power and in one enclosure about same in volume as combined 8 picos.


Of course it was an "exercise in 'why not?'" I think Bing stated as much. 

They are tiny, they make clean, decent power, they aren't all that cheap, but they are *readily available*.

If there is an off the shelf alternative that doesn't sacrifice on quality, I would love to see it. 

Just because you can cobble together the parts to build a one-off reliable "Pico killer," doesn't mean any schmoe (such as myself) can.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

yes but 3200 damn! I`m working on make mine "readily available" as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> yes but 3200 damn!


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my car. It was definitely an exercise in why not and to show off the Pico amps. As Bing stated in the build log he heavily discounted it to where a build with Arc xdi v2 amps would have cost me a similar price.

As far as how it sounds? I have a very limited listening experience with SQ systems, but I'm very happy with it.



rton20s said:


> Of course it was an "exercise in 'why not?'" I think Bing stated as much.
> 
> They are tiny, they make clean, decent power, they aren't all that cheap, but they are *readily available*.
> 
> ...


Where are you at in CV? I live in Fresno, and drive all over CV for work. PM me if you would like to see/hear it in person.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rton20s said:


>


:laugh: that is definitely not me.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mcnaugcl said:


> This is my car. It was definitely an exercise in why not and to show off the Pico amps. As Bing stated in the build log he heavily discounted it to where a build with Arc xdi v2 amps would have cost me a similar price.
> 
> As far as how it sounds? I have a very limited listening experience with SQ systems, but I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...


 I love the install and realised that Bing as mosconi dealer swinged a good deal on them... that was a great promotional install for mosconi. 
Your happiness is all that matters.


----------



## Doc Fluty (Jun 29, 2009)

I love that build. 

much better than the more more more type of builds i see too often.


----------

